# UK GP considerign relocation to Western Cape



## Mass (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everybody

I'm considering relocation due to family issues to western cape from UK.

I have european recognized specialization in family medicine and have been working as GP for over 10 years...

I do not have any reliable medical contact in SA and have unsuccessfully tried to contact HPCSA to understand whether and how I could be able to register to work in SA without passing though the compulsory period of public service... let's say to continue from where I am and no start from scratch again...

It is very difficult to understand who to talk to and my mails have been so far ignored (I'm not surpised though as an email to Cape Town City Council in July with some details they asked for ...was red at the end of September!)

I would want to join a practice or even start my own private practice.

Anyone online with insight of the issue?

Thanks expats!

Mass


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Mass,any Medical practitioner or pro from Nurse upwards HAS to pass two exams /tests and Have to be available for Community Service for at least two years unless they have been doing Community Service elsewhere.
I suggest you contact Medi-clinic in SA, they are usually hiring and although you might not want to go that route,they will at least respond.


----------



## dinko (Nov 30, 2009)

I suggest you get into contact with the faculty of health sciences of UCT, they deal a lot with visiting and foreign qualified doctors and will have all the details. Some info can be found here:

You can gain some info from their website.


----------



## Mass (Nov 22, 2009)

dinko said:


> I suggest you get into contact with the faculty of health sciences of UCT, they deal a lot with visiting and foreign qualified doctors and will have all the details. Some info can be found here:
> 
> You can gain some info from their website.


Thanks Daxk and Dinko I will contact as per your advice, 
however I received an answer from HPCSA! 
They e mailed me some lenghty forms, I understand the whole process of recruiting internationally is under revision... hope will move towards easier professional movements....
it looks a very long process anyway...

Mass


----------

